# Quiz - Which faction are you?



## happypenguin (Nov 11, 2013)

A while ago I read this really good book called Divergent. In the book once you're 16 you have to choose a faction, or group, to live with for the rest of your life.


The factions are Amity, Abnegation, Erudite, Candor and Dauntless. Each believe in a certain virtue above all else. They are divided up based on what they think the problem with the world is that causes war. 

Amity believes in peacefulness, and that aggression and fighting caused the world's problems

Abnegation believes in selflessness, and that selfishness caused the world's problems

Erudite believes in knowledge, and that ignorance caused the world's problems

Candor believes in honesty, and that lying and not telling the truth caused all the world's problems

Dauntless believes in bravery and that cowardice caused all the world's problems


Here is a link to the quiz to find out what faction you belong in:

Divergent- Faction QuizQuiz | Quotev

If you get Divergent, a combination of factions, then just choose the result that was second most like you.


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

Erudite​You enjoy learning new things, and always try to understand how things work. You seem to always make decisions based on your knowledge over your gut feeling and emotion. You beleive that the world would be a better place if everyone were well educated. Other people see you as sometimes condescending and complex but also very very intelligent and insighful. 

i got this one.​


----------



## athenian200 (Oct 13, 2008)

You got Abnegnation! You don't like to draw attention to yourself and you are more concerned about other peoples joy than your own. You find joy when helping others, and making peace. 

You believe that the world would be a better place if selfishness weren't as popular and that widespead. Other people usually see you as somewhat difficult to get to know but also shy, quiet and kind.


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

Got Erudite as my result. Hence, Erudite - NF.


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

I always get Erudite! Even when I read the book I knew that one fit best


----------



## Muffian (Jan 28, 2013)

Amity​
You're at peace with people around you, and you all get along well. You love and appreciate music and the arts and it is easy to make you laugh. Others see you as sometimes flaky or indecisive, but also easygoing and very warm.


SJ - Amity​


----------



## Leaf on the Wind (Dec 26, 2013)

Erudite
You enjoy learning new things, and always try to understand how things work. You seem to always make decisions based on your knowledge over your gut feeling and emotion. You believe that the world would be a better place if everyone were well educated. Other people see you as sometimes condescending and complex but also very very intelligent and insightful. 


Well, this is the one that seemed to fit me when I read the descriptions. Also, NT.


----------



## Baby Spidey (Jun 4, 2012)

I got Erudite. Before when I first read the books, I was Dauntless, but back then I didn't have a clear vision of myself. I would enjoy being in Amity, though.

Either way, I find it extremely silly to give the option of being typed as Divergent on this quiz. It defeats the whole purpose of the test, which is to figure out which faction you more likely are to belong to in the book. 

Every human being is Divergent. I believe Veronica Roth even said that herself.


----------



## Arkantos (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm Divergent, with equal aptitude for Candor and Erudite, but I would choose Candor. I like debates too much.


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

I got Erudite, but Amity was tied with it. Pretty accurate overall, but I don't agree with everything.


----------



## miss. potato (Jul 10, 2013)

Have you read all the books yet? 

*spoiler alert below*

Technically, you should be divergent.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

IxxP. Especially N/S is very difficult.

*Erudite*









You enjoy learning new things, and always try to understand how things work. You seem to always make decisions based on your knowledge over your gut feeling and emotion. You beleive that the world would be a better place if everyone were well educated. Other people see you as sometimes condescending and complex but also very very intelligent and insighful.


----------



## CaptainShawnee (Oct 11, 2013)

Well actually I got Divergent but I've taken tests like that and gotten Dauntless where it was more like Four's version of Dauntless instead of whatshis... Eric I think.

...I'm the only NF that's gotten Dauntless so far.


----------



## j87 (Aug 22, 2013)

Abnegation​


----------



## beauty and the beast (Dec 21, 2013)

Well I remember taking a different test a while back.
I think I scored highest in Amity then Dauntless.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Amity.


----------



## Alles_Paletti (May 15, 2013)

Dauntless, NT










Guess that's fair. I really hate it when the solution is there, but people let uncertainty or fear stop them from actually following through.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

*Divergent *NF


----------



## Jem11899 (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm an isfj. Of course I'm in Abnegation. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm divergent on that quiz. 

The faction that fits my personality and aptitudes the best would be erudite but the faction I'd most like to be in is Amity. The Erudite are depicted as evil in the books and that turned me off. I like how Amity is so kind and peaceful and happy but I probably wouldn't pass the Amity aptitude test. I'm too intense and as much as I like peace, I don't believe in peace at any price. If provoked enough, I could probably lash out.

As for the others.....

I'm too much of a coward for Dauntless. 

Candor might work but I don't know if I could be honest all the time or if I wanted to hear the harsh truth all the time. 

Abnegation is my least preferred faction. Selflessness is good at the right time but not if it means completely neglecting yourself any pleasure. The way the faction is depicted in the books is so gray and boring. Drab clothes, drab food, always serving others, no time for your own interests or fun. I'd rather be factionless.


----------

